# 3 word thread



## 99Limited (Oct 7, 2014)

Since KKF is a hangout for lots of cleaver people from all over the world, I thought we'd create a long story. You can only add 3 words per post and they need to be a flowing continuation of the previous posts.

I'll get things rolling.

A bald man ...


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 7, 2014)

and his dog


----------



## mkriggen (Oct 7, 2014)

were watching the


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 7, 2014)

geese fly over


----------



## rami_m (Oct 7, 2014)

The mountain range


----------



## chefcomesback (Oct 7, 2014)

And then suddenly


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 7, 2014)

He looked back


----------



## ecchef (Oct 7, 2014)

and let loose


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2014)

his three legged


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 7, 2014)

jack russell terrier


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 7, 2014)

who had just


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 7, 2014)

found his leg.


----------



## Vesteroid (Oct 7, 2014)

''Twas not for


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 7, 2014)

and he threw


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 7, 2014)

Flavor of love


----------



## chinacats (Oct 7, 2014)

is the flavor


----------



## JBroida (Oct 7, 2014)

that his master


----------



## mkriggen (Oct 7, 2014)

never fed him


----------



## cadberry (Oct 7, 2014)

until he chopped


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 7, 2014)

That very leg


----------



## daveb (Oct 8, 2014)

and ate it.


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 8, 2014)

Why? You ask,


----------



## chinacats (Oct 8, 2014)

It's very simple


----------



## JBroida (Oct 8, 2014)

Said the eunuch


----------



## James (Oct 8, 2014)

An ancient proverb


----------



## Mute-on (Oct 8, 2014)

... "He who feeds ..."


----------



## chefcomesback (Oct 8, 2014)

The one eyed


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## zoze (Oct 8, 2014)

and his pants


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 8, 2014)

One horned, flying


----------



## JBroida (Oct 8, 2014)

bastard will always


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 8, 2014)

Be doomed to


----------



## JBroida (Oct 8, 2014)

frolic gallantly when


----------



## Geo87 (Oct 8, 2014)

The moon is


----------



## ecchef (Oct 8, 2014)

deep blood red


----------



## mkriggen (Oct 8, 2014)

at midnights toll...


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 8, 2014)

Blood Moon Soon


----------



## scotchef38 (Oct 8, 2014)

Under clear skies


----------



## mkriggen (Oct 8, 2014)

when the wolves...


----------



## ecchef (Oct 8, 2014)

cuddle with rabbits


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 8, 2014)

In the dark


----------



## Geo87 (Oct 8, 2014)

And mystical shadows


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 8, 2014)

Cast themselves upon


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 8, 2014)

One dog's stump.


----------



## Sambal (Oct 8, 2014)

And then . . . SHAZAM!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Oct 8, 2014)

What was that?!?!


----------



## chinacats (Oct 8, 2014)

Holy #*&$ Batman


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 8, 2014)

my missing leg


----------



## apathetic (Oct 8, 2014)

is rising towards


----------



## mano (Oct 8, 2014)

the supple flesh


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 8, 2014)

enveloped by darkness


----------



## 9mmbhp (Oct 8, 2014)

and moist warmth


----------



## mano (Oct 8, 2014)

between the legs


----------



## chefcomesback (Oct 8, 2014)

Of king crab


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## cadberry (Oct 8, 2014)

soft yet prickly


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 8, 2014)

it rejoined itself


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 8, 2014)

To the master


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 8, 2014)

he said, "Look ..."


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 8, 2014)

"...blimey, it's Elvis!"


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 8, 2014)

Too much smoke


----------



## mkriggen (Oct 8, 2014)

can't think straight


----------



## chinacats (Oct 8, 2014)

so I won't


----------



## daveb (Oct 8, 2014)

but she will


----------



## rami_m (Oct 8, 2014)

Be very confused.


----------



## mkriggen (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh so very...


----------



## chinacats (Oct 8, 2014)

sorry ma'am but...


----------



## ecchef (Oct 8, 2014)

that looks swollen


----------



## Anton (Oct 8, 2014)

the other leg


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 8, 2014)

sticking right through


----------



## Geo87 (Oct 8, 2014)

The dogs mouth


----------



## mkriggen (Oct 8, 2014)

dripping, dripping everywhere...


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 8, 2014)

Suddenly a shot


----------



## daveb (Oct 8, 2014)

of old bourbon


----------



## ecchef (Oct 8, 2014)

and a beer


----------



## 9mmbhp (Oct 8, 2014)

oh the horror


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 8, 2014)

And the fear


----------



## daveb (Oct 8, 2014)

there's no scotch


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 8, 2014)

Heaven help us


----------



## Geo87 (Oct 8, 2014)

Cried the man


----------



## James (Oct 8, 2014)

As he seductively


----------



## ecchef (Oct 9, 2014)

loaded his shotgun


----------



## chefcomesback (Oct 9, 2014)

To have fun


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## chinacats (Oct 9, 2014)

with his psychedelics


----------



## daveb (Oct 9, 2014)

and some clays.


----------



## Geo87 (Oct 9, 2014)

The shotgun exploded


----------



## mkriggen (Oct 9, 2014)

the clays melted...


----------



## 9mmbhp (Oct 9, 2014)

what's that smell?


----------



## daveb (Oct 9, 2014)

Cordite. Love cordite.


----------



## chefcomesback (Oct 9, 2014)

Can't get enough


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## apathetic (Oct 9, 2014)

of this in


----------



## cadberry (Oct 9, 2014)

the friscalating light


----------



## chinacats (Oct 9, 2014)

Those darn mushrooms


----------



## 9mmbhp (Oct 9, 2014)

taste pretty good


----------



## daveb (Oct 9, 2014)

fried. (Like me).


----------



## Asteger (Oct 9, 2014)

But fried mushrooms


----------



## James (Oct 9, 2014)

can also cause


----------



## apathetic (Oct 9, 2014)

an unsolicited reaction


----------



## Geo87 (Oct 9, 2014)

Of hysterical laughter


----------



## 9mmbhp (Oct 9, 2014)

or projectile vomiting


----------



## chinacats (Oct 9, 2014)

before the fun


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 9, 2014)

really gets started


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 9, 2014)

just like butter


----------



## chefcomesback (Oct 9, 2014)

Makes it better


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Castalia (Oct 9, 2014)

At that moment


----------



## Geo87 (Oct 9, 2014)

The stars aligned


----------



## chinacats (Oct 9, 2014)

as never before


----------



## rami_m (Oct 9, 2014)

In history of


----------



## daveb (Oct 9, 2014)

mellow mushroom magic.


----------



## apathetic (Oct 10, 2014)

Behold the beginning


----------



## ecchef (Oct 10, 2014)

of the end


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 10, 2014)

of handmade knives.


----------



## daveb (Oct 10, 2014)

What? What knives?


----------



## ecchef (Oct 10, 2014)

Wot! What knaves!


----------



## chinacats (Oct 10, 2014)

knaves, here? impossible


----------



## 9mmbhp (Oct 10, 2014)

merry swivy japers


----------



## 9mmbhp (Oct 10, 2014)

immentizing the eschaton


----------



## Asteger (Oct 10, 2014)

kicking up fuss


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 10, 2014)

And now, back


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 10, 2014)

Against the wall


----------



## Asteger (Oct 10, 2014)

getting ready for


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 10, 2014)

a big, stiff


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 10, 2014)

Cocktail, with umbrella


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 11, 2014)

The pink ones.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Yabba dabba doo


----------



## Asteger (Oct 11, 2014)

was overheard from


----------



## chinacats (Oct 11, 2014)

the next dimension


----------



## ecchef (Oct 11, 2014)

the Twilight Zone


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 11, 2014)

Where the Braineaters,


----------



## Geo87 (Oct 11, 2014)

Make their plans


----------



## James (Oct 11, 2014)

to deprive zebras


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 11, 2014)

of their white


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 11, 2014)

where am I?


----------



## ecchef (Oct 11, 2014)

asked smiling toad...


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 12, 2014)

"Nowhere!", they replied.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 12, 2014)

you're with Alice


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 12, 2014)

Cooper, let's rock


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 12, 2014)

the strop again.


----------

